
Writing simple-check, a QuickCheck library for Clojure (2013) - luu
http://reiddraper.com/writing-simple-check/
======
emidln
simple-check eventually became an official Clojure Contrib project,
test.check[0]. In recent years it has been ported to Clojurescript (even
allowing Javascript applications to benefit from property-based testing[1]) as
well as seeing useful integrations into structural-typing and validation
libraries such as Schema[2] and Spec[3].

Many thanks to Reid for introducing the Clojure world to QuickCheck! We gained
an indispensable tool to leverage as Clojurians (notably in Onyx[4]).

[0]
[https://github.com/clojure/test.check](https://github.com/clojure/test.check)

[1] [https://github.com/leebyron/testcheck-
js](https://github.com/leebyron/testcheck-js)

[2] [https://github.com/plumatic/schema-
generators](https://github.com/plumatic/schema-generators)

[3]
[https://clojure.org/about/spec#_generative_testing_and_robus...](https://clojure.org/about/spec#_generative_testing_and_robustness)

[4]
[http://www.onyxplatform.org/jekyll/update/2016/07/06/Onyx-0....](http://www.onyxplatform.org/jekyll/update/2016/07/06/Onyx-0.9.7-Refactoring.html)

------
spinningarrow
Should probably add a (2013) to the title.

~~~
dang
Thanks, added.

